# медиаконвертеры d-link



## Serg (08.06.2018)

Здравствуйте, между двумя зданиями проложена оптика. Нужно соединить две сети 1 гигабитным линком с помощью медиаконвертеров. Обычно мы использовали медиаконвертеры planet, но теперь решили посмотреть -dlink. Знаний в оптике маловато и я не знаю какие мне медиаконвертеры нужны. Поставщики предлагают вариант:


> D-link dmc-1910R/A9A (1000Base-T to 1000Base-LX (up to 15km, SC) single fiber Bi-direction media converter)
> D-link dmc-1910T/A9A (1000Base-T to 1000Base-LX (up to 15km, SC) single fiber Bi-direction media converter)



Я не догоняю разве они не одинаковые должны быть? Посоветуйте как правильно выбрать и купить??
Смысл в том что в оптике особо я не шарю и поставщики особо тоже, а купить надо правильный...


Так же есть вариант D-Link DGS-1008C/A1A


----------



## RG45 (08.06.2018)

> Так же есть вариант D-Link DGS-1008C/A1A


это вообще коммутатор неуправляемый а не медиаконвертер
​
	

		
			
		

		
	




А остальное вам верно предложили - D-link dmc-1910R/A9A и D-link dmc-1910T/A9A


> Описание:
> 
> Медиаконвертеры D-Link DMC-1910T и DMC-1910R осуществляют преобразование интерфейсов «витая пара – одномодовый одноволоконный оптический кабель» для сетей Gigabit Ethernet 1000BASE-T и 1000BASE-LX. Медиаконвертеры поддерживают технологию волнового мультиплексирования, предназначенную для объединения нескольких потоков данных по одному физическому волоконно-оптическому кабелю. Это позволяет одновременно передавать и получать сигналы с длиной волны 1310 нм и 1550 нм по одному оптическому волокну.
> 
> ...


----------



## Serg (08.06.2018)

спасибо, я понял

типа Reciever и Transmitter приемник передатчик


----------



## Surf_rider (08.06.2018)

Поищите лучше Медиа-конвертер WDM Planet GT-806A15 


ну их эти д-линки


----------



## ntoolsua (24.09.2019)

ну и как? что купили. Установили? как работает. Народ ждёт отзывов.


----------



## Serg (24.09.2019)

ntoolsua сказал(а):


> ну и как? что купили. Установили? как работает. Народ ждёт отзывов.



вообще на ура работают. рекомендую и не дорого


----------

